# Weed not getting me stoned



## ifsixwasnin9 (May 13, 2014)

Over last six mths I've bought Grapefruit Kush, Cali Diesel, Diabolic Kush, Sour (and others) all indoor grown from Cali and not getting super cerebral high. I get a body high, very mild head high. Last time I got really stoned was skunk and Northern Lights I grew myself 5 yrs ago (my first grow and plants I thought looked liked disasters ie. I let them flower very, very long until they were yellow). The high was fantastic. (My other crops since then have produced no decent smoke.) I'm a periodic smoker, not daily. I'm 50 (and take an anti-depressant and anti-anxiety med). Don't know what the deal is.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (May 13, 2014)

What kind of high do you like?   something that plants you deep into the couch? or something that makes you energetic? focused? racey?


----------



## ifsixwasnin9 (May 13, 2014)

I like stoned (ie. something that really messes with your head). Like total head-music-stoned (to the point where you can only think about what's happening at the moment). Call me crazy. (And I only smoke at home.)

I also find it reflective (and spiritual) but mainly listen to music when I smoke. Been getting very little of that with stuff I've bought recently. G13 Skunk and/or G13 Northern Lights (both feminized) I grew in '09 got me stoned with three hits. Haven't run across anything like that since then.

What *Seed Banks* should I really check out? I found a couple online Top 10 Banks Lists.

I grew Northern Soul (Northern Lights x Skunk#1), White Widow (both from Attitude Bank) last Summer and last few wks they got gray mold (deep in the buds). I tried some of the untouched buds...and just got a very mild body high. (I think higher humidity over 2-3 days may have caused the mold.)


----------



## P Jammers (May 13, 2014)

Do a search for either Illuminati, or Bodhi seeds. I have never found anything less than potent in either of their offerings, and while there may be 100's of breeders both of the guys that run these places are top tier.


https://www.firestax.com/index.php/forum/illuminati-seeds-forum


----------



## AllDayToker (May 13, 2014)

Yeah I think the only way your going to get that high that YOU want, you might just have to find a strain that will fit you and grow your own.  I don't know how confident you are with the strains being the actual names you are given, but with me I don't trust a lot of people besides myself when it comes to the actual real deal thing.

Besides that I don't know...  Have you changed the way you smoke, or consider changing if you haven't?


----------



## giggy (May 13, 2014)

hell i don't get stoned anymore, but i think it is because i smoke so much. don't get me wrong i get a good buzz just not stoned.


----------



## AllDayToker (May 13, 2014)

I always feel like I don't get as stoned as most people, but then I remember I smoke a **** ton more then most people haha.


----------



## MR1 (May 13, 2014)

Ifsix, I know how you feel. I have harvested a couple new strains I have not grown before, The Purps and Kristallica, both good enough to get me blasted , I am 52 , smoke all day everyday so I have high tollerance but these two strains seem to cut right through it. Both head highs.


----------



## Hackerman (May 13, 2014)

Pretty funny. A bunch of people growing pot to smoke but they don't get high. LOL 

I wonder how many.....


----------



## skullcandy (May 13, 2014)

ifsixwasnin9 said:


> Over last six mths I've bought Grapefruit Kush, Cali Diesel, Diabolic Kush, Sour (and others) all indoor grown from Cali and not getting super cerebral high. I get a body high, very mild head high. Last time I got really stoned was skunk and Northern Lights I grew myself 5 yrs ago (my first grow and plants I thought looked liked disasters ie. I let them flower very, very long until they were yellow). The high was fantastic. (My other crops since then have produced no decent smoke.) I'm a periodic smoker, not daily. I'm 50 (and take an anti-depressant and anti-anxiety med). Don't know what the deal is.



i would suggest edibales they put me in that place where my only concern is whats happening at the moment and to be honest its where i like to go where stoned makes me smile for a few hours .


----------



## ButchyBoy (May 14, 2014)

I agree with the edible comment!    I smoke way too much and don't really feel high when I do. Hash works best so I smoke tons of it!!  

I made some butter from my hash waste last time around. This morning I made eggs and sausage using 2 spoon fulls of the butter and a small amount of Olive oil. 

I have not felt this relaxed in a long time!!!

I have some butter with garlic and oregano in it that I will use over some pasta for lunch.  Can't wait!!!   

I think from now on when I make butter I will use bubble hash instead of the left over trim. I think it will work better and have pretty much zero green.


----------



## ifsixwasnin9 (May 14, 2014)

> hell i don't get stoned anymore, but i think it is because i smoke so much. don't get me wrong i get a good buzz just not stoned.


Everything I smoked in the late '70's got me stoned good. I don't get it. I think it's because it was all grown outside and/or all Sativa. (I'd rather buy something grown in S. America than something I grew myself.)

And everything you buy nowadays is indoor grown and nuggets are cured to the point where they are packed super tight. (I never saw any weed like that in the '70's. ie. Acapulco Gold. It always came loose with a fantastic dry aroma.)


----------



## skullcandy (May 15, 2014)

your right about the hash I made butter with buds and shack its green and has a taste of well not the best I have tasted , 
as for the hash i will to toke on it .


----------



## giggy (May 15, 2014)

MR1 said:


> Ifsix, I know how you feel. I have harvested a couple new strains I have not grown before, The Purps and Kristallica, both good enough to get me blasted , I am 52 , smoke all day everyday so I have high tollerance but these two strains seem to cut right through it. Both head highs.



i'm 53 and glad to see someone else around my age. i myself smoke all day too. i like my iso, but i'm almost out till next harvest.


----------



## giggy (May 15, 2014)

Hackerman said:


> Pretty funny. A bunch of people growing pot to smoke but they don't get high. LOL
> 
> I wonder how many.....



didn't say we didn't get high, said we didn't get stoned.:smoke1:


----------



## giggy (May 15, 2014)

skullcandy said:


> i would suggest edibales they put me in that place where my only concern is whats happening at the moment and to be honest its where i like to go where stoned makes me smile for a few hours .



i don't care for eating my smoke, i would rather smoke it.:bong2:


----------



## Hackerman (May 15, 2014)

giggy said:


> didn't say we didn't get high, said we didn't get stoned.



I know bud, I was just kidding. My first buzz of the day is about the only one where I get stoned. After that, it's just a buzzzzzzzzzzzzz LOL

Just bought a new bong and pulled about 10 good ones to try it out. Pretty stoned right now. LOL


----------



## giggy (May 15, 2014)

ifsixwasnin9 said:


> Everything I smoked in the late '70's got me stoned good. I don't get it. I think it's because it was all grown outside and/or all Sativa. (I'd rather buy something grown in S. America than something I grew myself.)
> 
> And everything you buy nowadays is indoor grown and nuggets are cured to the point where they are packed super tight. (I never saw any weed like that in the '70's. ie. Acapulco Gold. It always came loose with a fantastic dry aroma.)



i guess my fav was early 80's mexican sativa, bright light green, with gold and red hairs, and the best part it smell like christmas year around.


----------



## giggy (May 15, 2014)

Hackerman said:


> I know bud, I was just kidding. My first buzz of the day is about the only one where I get stoned. After that, it's just a buzzzzzzzzzzzzz LOL
> 
> Just bought a new bong and pulled about 10 good ones to try it out. Pretty stoned right now. LOL



i haven't used a bong in years, i like joints, but use a small home made pipe during the day.


----------



## Sherrwood (May 16, 2014)

Perhaps you could try flushing your system, drink tons of water for a couple,few days and refrain from smoking.
Usually that will do the trick.


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 16, 2014)

i get stoned when i switch strains after that im just medicated 
or like someone said already wake and bake  then after that im just normal i mean buzzed


----------

